# help with diy canopy and stand for 30 gallon



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have moved my goldieds out of my 30 gallon tank. I would like some help with a diy stand and canopy for the tank. I am going to slowly make this my first saltwater tank. I would say the canopy has to be different for this right? I would appriciate any help with this.


----------



## buzz4520 (May 22, 2009)

Geothermal Aquaculture Research Foundation

click on diy on the left side. just put in the measurement of your tank and it gives detailed instructions on how to build your tank stand and canopy. hope this helps.


----------



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank You!


----------

